

Ask HN: How do you get a core job in a mature field? - nelcorn

I want to get a core job in a mature field (semiconductors).<p>The problem is the requirements for getting a core jobs is 20+ years experience designing chips with a large network of people who work in the industry.  I have a better chance of getting a job designing the core interface of the next Facebook then designing the core functionality of a chip today.<p>It seems the only jobs left for an inexperienced person like me are housekeeping jobs implementing the plans those senior people create.<p>What options (if any) are there for getting a core job in a mature field when your still young and foolish?
======
daven14
Get a job in the industry and spend 20 years learning your craft? Look at it
from the other side - why would you let someone with no experience touch the
core of your multi million dollar business?

Alternatively find a new industry in which no one has 20 years experience and
use your native intelligence. If I was starting now I'd probably look at
biotech or robotics somewhere.

